
Adobe Brackets 1.12 with JavaScript Code Refactoring - hit8run
https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases/tag/release-1.12
======
hit8run
New Features:

JS Refactoring - JavaScript specific code refactoring functionality.

Rename - Functionality in JS mode to enable intelligent rename in file/scope
feature by using Tern's scope analysis and inference functions.The rename
function works by selecting a variable def/ref or placing cursor in and using
Ctrl+R.

Wrap Selection in Try Catch/Condition - Wraps selected code in try catch
block. This functionality can be used by placing cursor without any explicit
selection where Brackets identifies the statement scope and wraps it in try
catch block.

Convert to arrow expression - One click conversion of anonymous
expression/function block to arrow expression.

Create Getter/Setter - Creates getters/setters for currently active identifier
in context of a class/construct.

Extract as variable - Expressions can be extracted as variable in the current
scope.

Extract as function - Selected code blocks can be extracted as a function in a
selectable scope chain and Brackets takes care of dependency symbols
parameterization.

Release Notes Link: [https://github.com/adobe/brackets/wiki/Release-
Notes:-1.12](https://github.com/adobe/brackets/wiki/Release-Notes:-1.12)

\--------------------

I really like Brackets for its instant preview mode and very nice JS support.
My goto Editor for rapid web styling.

